# Introducing Nāga



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

My new Green/Yellow Dragon HM who just arrived today!
He was extremely active even in the bag as I acclimated him to the tank. Gave me a little gill and ate a pellet or two eagerly. Then he got very angry that he was still in the bag and not exploring.

He's very very curious. He immediately checked out the heater, even peering up over the top to see what was there, then he checked out the filter inlet, and peered up under the outlet, He explored all the plants, the light mount and now he's swimming back and forth at each side of the tank and hunting in the shadows.

Very pretty little boy even with the curly ventrals


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

OMG...He's AMAZING!! A dragon MG?! 


Geeez....that's a dream betta right there! Congrats!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's STUNNIG!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

A W E S O M E fish!!!!!!!!!!

He's soooo gorgeous!I have a MG boy, but he's not a dragon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. He's beautiful!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome! :-D:nicefish:i'm jealous


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Beautiful guy!! Is he from bettysplendens?? And awesome pics!!


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes he is! A brother is still available it looks like. It has more 'dragon' scaling.

I knew when I browsed pics though that this was the one!



kuklachica said:


> Beautiful guy!! Is he from bettysplendens?? And awesome pics!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful! My Mercury looks like him except his fins are more orange.


----------



## Iamtracy (Feb 4, 2010)

wow!! Very nice


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I love his coloring!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sooooooooooooooo gorgeous!

Congrats.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I love him. Beautiful.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

*drool* hes gorgeous!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

oooh, he is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

you better lock him up caus im going after him, at night, when your asleep


----------



## Danielle (Mar 10, 2010)

Good thing I don't live in West Ireland then :lol:
Wait till you see my 2nd boy. Will be here next week.;-)



Neelie said:


> you better lock him up caus im going after him, at night, when your asleep


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Danielle said:


> Good thing I don't live in West Ireland then :lol:
> Wait till you see my 2nd boy. Will be here next week.;-)


ill be over there in 10min and then he'll be robbed and named fluffy :lol:

ye're so lucky to have such great fish... its not fair


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive always wanted one like tht!!!


----------

